# Mars II 300W vs Mars II 400W



## The Hemp Goddess

So, going into summer, I am looking at some LEDs.  I am thinking that I would get LEDs for my 32" x 32" tent as that is within my budget.  Looking at Mars II as they seem to be about the best of the less expensive LEDs.  So, I see that the 300W, which is 100 x 3W, is listed as the "older model".  The 400W (smallest "new model" available) is 80 x 5W.  It seems that I remember something about 3W LEDs being better than 5W (or I could be entirely wrong)?  However, the price of 3 300W is less than 2 400W, so, I am really wondering about the difference between the 2, other than the wattage.  Are 2 400W better than 3 300W and if so, why?  The difference in electrical usage is a non-issue as I don't care if it runs a bit more if there is corresponding yield.


----------



## Locked

I think Joe420 just had a slight hot spot problem with a Mars LED light. Not sure which one though.  Hopefully PJ can shed some light on what would work best for you THG.  Other than flipping them smaller and giving them a good trim I have gotten comfortable growing with LED now.  I still tend to let them veg to much before flipping them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hot spot is with the COB lights.. not the others. 

Go with the 400w ..







This is the one PJ would recommend currently :aok: If you talk to Sara directly, you should be able to get a unit for about $168.00 shipped in like 2 days to your door. They don't claim 2 days, but the 4 people including myself that have ordered them in the last 2 months have gotten their lights in about 2 days. 

The reflector series 3w, are not as good for flowering as the newer (non-reflector) series 5w. There's more penetration and a better spectrum I do believe. 
And we're all pretty much saying "STAY AWAY" from the Sun Series COB version from Mars, for now. That has a heck of a hot spot!


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> The Hot spot is with the COB lights.. not the others.
> 
> Go with the 400w ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one PJ would recommend currently :aok:


Yes I did for an over lapping multiple fixture setup.

In this scenario I would use 1 @700 and call it a day.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Indeed.. I was thinking the 700, but immediately thought you'd slap me with the "tisk tisk" lol.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

So PJ is saying just a bit more power and size for your space... I was thinking the 700 or even the 900 honestly, but wasn't sure. 

Here's the 700:  http://www.mars-hydro.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-700w.html


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Their new Sun Series is the one with a suspicious "white spot" in the center.
(300w draw)

:48: 

View attachment PICT1290 (Copy).JPG


View attachment PICT1347 (Copy).JPG


----------



## Locked

Thanks Joe...


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

More to come once I (try to) figure out if its just reflection or what.
(Par meter on the way)

I HATE to diss a product I haven't used/tested but that spot sure jumped out @ me the first time I turned it on.
:48:


----------



## P Jammers

Picked up a couple of MarsII 400's tonight since I have not tested one yet and recommend them to people all the time based pretty much on others experience and because they are cheap.

Going to run them head to head with one of my lights and see how they fair.

Thread coming when the GG4 finishes.
:48:


----------



## zem

that's great info. THG i will pass this summer with an AC and HPS  you shall go into this sooner that I do and i'm happy that you will do this, i will get to watch and can decide how to do the switch myself. i'm still thinking about the cold temps in winter, i'm thinking that if i switch LED, i would do so for 3/4 and just 1/4 from december till march with hps. 

Is it true that the plant can be grown taller under LED to make use of it better? if so, how tall? I think that the bigger the LEDs on the light, the more penetration? that is the 5w will penetrate more than 3w and so on, or am i wrong?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Picked up a couple of MarsII 400's tonight since I have not tested one yet and recommend them to people all the time based pretty much on others experience and because they are cheap.
> 
> Going to run them head to head with one of my lights and see how they fair.
> 
> Thread coming when the GG4 finishes.



.............I thought this whole time you've had experience with them.... 

I'm squinting at you...

Ok, I'm over it.. WOO HOO, I'm excited for this test! :rofl:  :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive been seeing allot about LEDS here. I was shocked to see THG concidering LEDS. THE MJ Growing world changing to LEDS? I see all these shows with these BIG GROWERS on TV,,And none of them are using LEDS,,WHY? I have seen a few where they mixed some LEDS in with the HPS,,BUT NONE using JUST LEDS,,,Why is that,, if LEDS are better? Im a little confused. Someone please explain,,I would think if they were better then HPS, the Big growers would have switched already. What gives?
MP seems to be going LED crazy. Lol
Soon MP will be CALLED ,,,PJ'S Passion. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I see all these shows with these BIG GROWERS on TV,,And none of them are using LEDS,,WHY?



It's still new tech. There's a crazy video I saw the other day of some test results and they BLEW me away!!! There's a Terrapin that doesn't even SHOW UP with HPS, and LED's bring them out 10 fold. All areas were increased, and there were 20 less grams (620g vs 640g crops, roughly) ... LED's out performed in every single aspect. There were 20 grams less, but the GPW (gram per watt) was intense! Well over 1gpw!! 

You're not seeing ENTIRE rooms because people are just a bit tentative. And c-mon, let's admit that initial investment is expensive, so to convert entire factories on a "hope" (for them since it's new tech)... yeah I don't blame them going in slow. 

Let me dig those vids up..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here... when he starts talking about terrapins, I get really excited, but either way there's a lot of good to hear in this :aok: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrUDJA00soI[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

If there is a piece of equipment(Leds in this case) thats going to make them ( The Growers)more money because they (The Leds)are So Much Better,,then I would thank the investment would be Worth it and they as business men would see that.I have owned my own Construction business for almost 25 yrs,,if there is a piece of equipment thats gonna make me more money then the old one,,it will be purchased one way or the other,,,period. Especially if the Business i am in is Booming like no other,,which is what the Weed business is doing.
IM all for change though,,so lets see what happens,,ive already changed my lights in my house to Leds. They are a much better light to read by and saves me money on my Electric bill. Yehaaaaaa.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yep... it's coming around WH. If you run that company, and have proven tools, you're not going to replace all those tools with "the hype", you know you're not WH without some tests and research (on your part) etc. 

C-mon now.. you never go balls deep. :aok: 


.....except me.... I ... I kinda did. :rofl: 

x8 fixtures, replacing all my 4 HPS.... balls deep  :flex:



.........side note, and apology to ladies. I will never use the term "balls deep" again. But it was required here.


----------



## WeedHopper

*



			If you run that company, and have proven tools, you're not going to replace all those tools with "the hype
		
Click to expand...

*Exactly my point.

Personally,,i think it would be great to replace all these Amp sucking lights with something like LEDS. We shall see. I love LEDS,,Just not the price.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly my point.



Exactly my point. :aok:



> If there is a piece of equipment(Leds in this case) thats going to make them ( The Growers)more money because they (The Leds)are So Much Better,,then I would thank the investment would be Worth it and they as business men would see that



We're saying the same thing, I'm just answering your question really. You're not going to replace all your tried and true equipment... THAT'S why you're not seeing all these big growers going "all in" on getting LED's.. they are scared. I do not blame them, do you? They are changing, and that's scary.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I did replace all my tools (hps), and test results and testings all around are showing that I made a good move. hah  Half the nutrient, half the electricity, 2x the trichs, 10x the terrapins. I just have to retrain the way I grow, and assess my risks. Lucky for me, my risk is going to seemingly pay off


----------



## zem

i believe that we will see the first big led grow op very soon. it's a new way to supply light for the plant it is still improving and getting cheaper. LEDs might go for even less cost more efficiency than they are today and i think that this is another thing investors have in mind. it would really suck to buy a ton of lights at a cost and in a year's time better and cheaper LEDs come out. at the beginning LEDs were very different, and they kept improving and still are. I will definitely give it one more year i guess by then things should be more settled and clear, although it is clear by now, that LEDs made it to surpass HPS in efficiency, let us see where it will go from here. i do believe that there is a lot more space for innovation in LEDs


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill be watching THG,,thats for sure. 
Dont get me wrong.  You guys are doing a great job with your Led grows.
Hell i had ppl telling me i couldnt grow good dank with T5S,,WHICH WAS TOTAL CRAP,,cause my T5 grows turned out Awesome.  Yes they would have been better with HPS,but the 4ft  8tube T5s was all i had at the time. So im not against trying something ppl might not all agree on,,thats what makes the world go around.


----------



## Rosebud

Wh, i enjoy my LED's. There is a bit of a learning curve, but it isn't hard. The plants love them. I know that because of my mom's geranium that has wintered for 8 years and let me take a pic of it under led, vs sun even... amazing growth. It has never been as big or as happy. 

Don't make me go take a pic now.. i need coffee.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yeah, the light actually "feeds" the plant, hence a half cut in nute. It's win / win / win with LED's, the growers just have to make changes in their patterns. It's a pain in the *** of a learning curve, but if you listen to people right off it's not so bad. I didn't... lol!!!!  

I'll be going even further into LED technology over the next couple years. It's very cool.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Here's more stuff to watch. Pretty big op eh?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ert3fmYQlk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9gdoTO3_kw[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Well,,when i get my Growroom emptied out and ready to grow again,,i might just have to mix an Led in with HPS and see what happens. We were raising our Granddaughter for quite awhile but she is back home now,,so i can grow again,,just aint ready. Freaken growroom is full of my Son and Daughter in Laws crap Right now. BONE HEADS LOL
Hey,,maybe ill mix Leds and T5s. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> We were raising our Granddaughter for quite awhile but she is back home now,,so i can grow again,,just aint ready.



Congrats WH! You've been doing that since I've been here I do believe. Good for you sir :aok: 



> Hey,,maybe ill mix Leds and T5s. Yehaaaaaaaa



If I remember correctly, there's a few people doing this. Not sure, just thought I've seen it in my researchings.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Of everything in this thread so far, the thing that should be most taken of note is the first video I posted. Direct proof of what exactly HPS vs LED looks like, from a respected and known lab. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=930546&postcount=15

Just wanted to stress that videos importance. 

The terrapin LIMONENE doesn't even exist with HPS lighting, and all Terrapin's and THC / CBD levels increased. I saw that, and almost kissed my LED's lol. First things I noticed with my LED's is the massive amount of trichs!!! It's substantial over the HPS


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Green,,we sure miss her. I would give up anything for my little sweety. Shes coming to visit us for couple weeks in June. We cant wait. We took care of her for over a yr this last time. She is 4.


1st thing i wanna grow is SATORI.


----------



## Rosebud

She is lucky to have had you  and will continue to have you WH. Very lucky girl. Good on you guy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--Weedhopper, I have not gone there yet, but I am looking at one small space, simply to try them out and reduce heat. Even though I am in the northwest, it still gets really hot here in the summer. HPS will most likely always be in my rooms in the winter--I simply cannot go without the heat. And I live on a ridiculously small amount of money now that I am semi-retired, so there is always the money thing. I am still on the fence, hence starting very small.....spending $300 on a light to experiment with might be beyond my means now.  

And I am not expecting any real electrical savings to speak of. It isn't like you can actually use 1/2 the wattage--I could never get away with 200W actual draw. I am running a 400W HPS right now and will be running close to that in this space.

Doc, you haven't even harvested an LED crop yet have you?

Zem, I have never heard that you can grow plants taller with LEDs. One of my main concerns is the height the light needs to be from the plants. I would have to keep my plants fairly small to be able to keep 18-24" between the light and the canopy.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah Rose,,we have ben around her so much She is more like our Daughter. Very sad when She went back to New Orleans. But at least her Parents are taking better care of her.
Ill be watchen THG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What wonderful grandparents you and Mrs WH are!  Tokin on a little Satori right now.  I am sure you will love it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i cant wait to get my growroom ready. Gotta clean it out and take there stuff to them in New Orleans. I will be looking for Satori beans whe i do. 
And thanks guys for being so nice about our Granddaughter. I would do anything for her.
Told my Son if a Man ever hurts her im gonna kill tha bastage,,bring him back to life with CPR,,and kill the bastage again.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Doc, you haven't even harvested an LED crop yet have you?



With all due respect THG...  .... what does that have to do with what I've said? hah. 

I've noticed *extreme* trichome production out of 5 strains (cloned) that I've been growing for around 8 months now. The trichs are going to the ends of some of the larger fans leaves. Have never seen this with my phenos under HPS. Also, the smells are crazy and the food requirement IS half. All of this is fact from what I know, and now I gave videos of actual facts   Don't give me the "everything you see on youtube" line either...the guy is standing in a forest lol!! 

Just because I haven't harvested yet, doesn't make anything I've said null and void


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> MP seems to be going LED crazy. Lol
> Soon MP will be CALLED ,,,PJ'S Passion. Lol



Just saw that WH.. LOL!! :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

How could you grow for 8 months and not harvest? huh?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Rosebud said:


> How could you grow for 8 months and not harvest? huh?



...how did we get here?
:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I harvest once a month. I've been harvesting these same 5 strains for 8 months now, so 8 harvests, and many times running these strains. Just saying I have a good idea how my strains should've came out, and the results are staggering. I had (have) to make loads of changes in my growing technique, but overall my results (and findings from the lab results) seem to show me certain things, and I wrote those things down a few posts ago. 

There, we should be clear up to this point :aok:


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

And then there is me... I've never grown with HPS 
I was LED/T5 (flower/VEG) from day 1 and now (1.25 years later) 100% LED

THG 
I keep my (COB) lights 12" - 14" off the highest point of the plant and have had -0- problems.
I have had bleaching when I tried to go 8-10" off the main cola (non-topped plant experiment)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Purple-Spectrum-Growing/dp/B00M13MANO/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1430146451&sr=8-16&keywords=apollo+led[/ame]
Unfortunately, those fixtures are even a bit more expensive.

:48:


----------



## NorCalHal

Haha Rose...he said 8 harvests a year in that room which is impossible. Steep Hill...shanagins again...

Now, before anyone jumps me, I am impressed with LED tech for sure. They have come a long way and impressive results. With that said, I do not think they are at Commercial level yet.

My take on the Vid. One, they are running their room super inefficient. The room design and row placement are killing their yield.  They are also under utilizing their DE HPS. I cover a 5x6 area with mine, so, on a 20' row, I use 4 1000DE and hit 10+ per row, and that has been with low yielding strains (GSC). I have not run a higher yielder yet, as the market wants cookies. running a DE over a 4x4 area is a waste, imo. You are losing the power of the DE.

Cost. At 3k a 1200 LED set up, that is just plain crazy right now. It would cost 15k to light up a 20' row that is only 4' wide, where I can now run DE's that will cost me 2k, and I will get a bigger area( not too much bigger but equates to a few lb's extra).

So financially, they just don't make sense yet, at least for me. The power savings would take years to equal out in a big set up.

Again, don't get me wrong, I think LED is here to stay and they will have their place in commercial ops in the future. Right now, DE's are ruling the commercial world and most commercial growers are just now starting to play with them. 

For the DE's, room design and placement is a key factor in using these fixtures. For commercial growers that are smart, it is not about the gpw, it is about the Grams per square foot produced, no matter how you light it. Does that make sense? It is early and I havn't smoked yet..haha.

BTW...no one wants blue dream haha.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> THG
> I keep my (COB) lights 12" - 14" off the highest point of the plant and have had -0- problems.
> I have had bleaching when I tried to go 8-10" off the main cola (non-topped plant experiment)
> 
> :48:



The Mars lights are certainly not the most powerful of the LED's I'm sure, but as PJ mentioned.. for the price point, they seem great. Either way, I'm able to keep mine 10" off of the main colas and around 14" average off the rest of the shoots, and I have seen 0 bleaching so far. I'm nearing week 8.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Haha Rose...he said 8 harvests a year in that room which is impossible..



Me? I'm confused NorCal.. at least on this bit. 


As for the rest, thanks for chiming in and giving your thoughts on this Hal! Great to hear it from your scale and thoughts. :aok:


----------



## zem

so the DE is by how much superior to SE HPS? you can say it is 10% better in yield?


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive heard good things about the DE's. Got to look into those. I also think LEDS Have come along way, and have there place in the Growing Community.


----------



## P Jammers

WeedHopper said:


> Soon MP will be CALLED ,,,PJ'S Passion. Lol


----------



## Joe420Camel

:spit:  :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## WeedHopper

I know,,right.  Lol

Thats ppl who dont use LEDS RIGHT PJ? Someday ill be as smart as you Bro,,gonna take some time though.  Have patience with me.

And by the way PJ,,I think you are an Excellent Grower,,and when it comes to LEDS your the man. i have told ppl PJ is the guy to ask about how and what to look for in LEDS,,so i am not someone who is out to prove you are wrong. HELL, I hope these Leds are the future and can replace all these hot *** Amp sucking lights. They have come along way since i first seen them. Im all for EVOLUTION. I just dont think they are ready to replace Hps Yet. Growers like NCH are prove of that. I do think they could be mixed though,,maybe that would be cool way to get more color the plants like.


----------



## my my

hey folks, and PJ too.. lol....
well slomo's auto's turned out so nice under the apollo Led's.
and it seems since PJ kind of gives these Mars the thumbs up.
i went ahead and bought the Mars II series 1200 watter. for my little 4 x 4 flower room.
the specs. say it is good for a 4.5 x 4.5 room, so i figured instead of getting the 900 that is suppose to do a 4 x 4 i would make sure... 
I currently have a couple physco crack's in the flower room under the 1K..
they are monsters, so i will wait untill next cycle to put up the 1200 led and i think i will then run 4 smaller ladies and see what happens.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

For a 4x4 PJ suggests having overlapping, multiple, smaller fixtures, instead of one big fixture. 

Just tossin' that out there  I almost got one big fixture for my 4x4's as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

DGF is right.  You might want to see if you can change the order to several smaller ones.  I was looking at multiple fixtures, but he said that my space is _just small enough _ at 7 sq ft that I could use one fixture.  Bigger than that and you want multiple fixtures, as LEDs do not have the footprint of the HID lights.


----------



## my my

Oh Poo!-O
well,,, i do still have 3 of the 5 Apollo's i bought a few years back that PJ suggested the spectrum...
so i can use those to overlap...
i was just thinking bigger then needed (kind of like HPS) would be better.
and since my room is really a tad under 4 x 4 i thought the 1200 would be the perfect light...


----------



## NorCalHal

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Me? I'm confused NorCal.. at least on this bit.
> 
> 
> As for the rest, thanks for chiming in and giving your thoughts on this Hal! Great to hear it from your scale and thoughts. :aok:


 
Haha Doc...no sir..not you. The cat in the Vid said he harvests that room 8 times a year, I call **. No way you can get that many clicks in a year.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

my my said:


> Oh Poo!-O
> well,,, i do still have 3 of the 5 Apollo's i bought a few years back that PJ suggested the spectrum...
> so i can use those to overlap...
> i was just thinking bigger then needed (kind of like HPS) would be better.
> and since my room is really a tad under 4 x 4 i thought the 1200 would be the perfect light...


 
Yeah, I had figured that bigger was better, too, but those LEDs are a different ballgame.  You trim your plants differently, you feed them differently and the light needs to be a ways away from the canopy rather than as close as we can get it.  

There is still a lot of hype about what a light will cover, too.  He recommended a 700W for 7.1 sq ft.


----------



## NorCalHal

WeedHopper said:


> I know,,right. Lol
> 
> Thats ppl who dont use LEDS RIGHT PJ? Someday ill be as smart as you Bro,,gonna take some time though. Have patience with me.
> 
> And by the way PJ,,I think you are an Excellent Grower,,and when it comes to LEDS your the man. i have told ppl PJ is the guy to ask about how and what to look for in LEDS,,so i am not someone who is out to prove you are wrong. HELL, I hope these Leds are the future and can replace all these hot *** Amp sucking lights. They have come along way since i first seen them. Im all for EVOLUTION. I just dont think they are ready to replace Hps Yet. Growers like NCH are prove of that. I do think they could be mixed though,,maybe that would be cool way to get more color the plants like.


 
If I was a home grower, I would be using nothing but LED at this point. To me, LED's have proven their worth and PJ's grows show that you can grow top notch dank with them and have great yields. 

All I am saying is that commercially, the price point is simply too high to be feasible. 

As far as that Vid, I can guarantee that you could eliminate at least 1-2 DE's per row and achieve the same results, which in turn would significantly increase the yield if you want to judge it by GPW.

Grow style is a HUGE factor. PJ hits mad weight with his lights, not only because of the light, but because of his style and dedication to a grow.
There are SO many factors in growing dank, lights are just one part.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I couldn't agree more, Hal.  "There are SO many factors in growing dank, lights are just one part."


----------



## WeedHopper

Good post NCH. A Gentleman and Great Grower.


----------



## P Jammers

P Jammers said:


> Picked up a couple of MarsII 400's tonight since I have not tested one yet and recommend them to people all the time based pretty much on others experience and because they are cheap.
> 
> Going to run them head to head with one of my lights and see how they fair.
> 
> Thread coming when the GG4 finishes.
> :48:


Would you believe they already arrived?

They must have the things in all corners of the US.

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Would you believe they already arrived?



Yep! I wouldn't believe if you waited over 2 days. Seriously PJ, 4 people followed suit and bought the same ones right after me and after following along my thread. Brix, Schoolboy .. a couple others... and we ALL got our lights in about 2 days LOL :rofl: 

Please, let me know any and everything you think about them. And... if you feel bad that you made me buy them, I'll gladly trade you these lights for some of yours... LOL 

Ohhh I crack me up


----------



## budz4me

was thinking of getting a new 1000w cooltube for my 4x4 tent, I am glad I read this thread.....I think i might hand mars some of my hard earned $$


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

4x 400w Mars fixtures Budz :aok: 

If you talk to Sara directly you can get them for $168.00 each, shipped. Actually, since you'd be getting 4 I think it brings them to about $152 each. So $625+/- later and you're set.


----------



## budz4me

Dr. Green Fang said:


> 4x 400w Mars fixtures Budz :aok:
> 
> If you talk to Sara directly you can get them for $168.00 each, shipped. Actually, since you'd be getting 4 I think it brings them to about $152 each. So $625+/- later and you're set.




Sara? I dont know her lol. But I can swing 625$ especially if I am saving every month.  So 4 would be enough for a 4x4 space? or more than enough lol?

EDIT: If I would have read more, I would have seen the many post explaining my questions, sorry lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> So 4 would be enough for a 4x4 space? or more than enough lol?



Step into "The Dr's Office" (jut below this text, in my signature)

I run 4x Mars 400's in each of my two 4.5' x 4.5' tents :aok:


----------



## P Jammers

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Yep! I wouldn't believe if you waited over 2 days. Seriously PJ, 4 people followed suit and bought the same ones right after me and after following along my thread. Brix, Schoolboy .. a couple others... and we ALL got our lights in about 2 days LOL :rofl:
> 
> Please, let me know any and everything you think about them. And... if you feel bad that you made me buy them, I'll gladly trade you these lights for some of yours... LOL
> 
> Ohhh I crack me up



I'm going to pull out all my meters and test the specs first and see if they are in line with what they say, but I haven't had so much as an extra 20 minutes to open the box today.

Bout a week away from finishing the GG4 run so testing will be happening very soon.


----------



## Rosebud

watching, reading, learning,.:banana::banana::banana::lama:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I'm going to pull out all my meters and test the specs first and see if they are in line with what they say, but I haven't had so much as an extra 20 minutes to open the box today.



Please, as soon as possible PJ :aok: I can say, without hesitation, I can not wait! I need to get a watt meter (cheap enough so should have one), and par meter (if they aren't too expensive).


----------



## yooper420

All LED growers,
Doc GF turned me onto the "Method 7" sun glasses. IMO these are AWESOME. They allow you to tend to your garden without the LED afterglow. Thought they were expensive (they are) but well worth the money.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

yooper420 said:


> All LED growers,
> Doc GF turned me onto the "Method 7" sun glasses. IMO these are AWESOME. They allow you to tend to your garden without the LED afterglow. Thought they were expensive (they are) but well worth the money.



Cheers Yooper! :aok: They are SO nice huh? 

I have to admit one thing. On the HOT days, I start with the glasses, but take them off after I fully analyze the plants, because if I get moving around doing PPM / PH tests and addbacks, I steam the glasses up and drip sweat on them :rofl:
On normal days, I generally leave them on and even forget they are on. It's funny, if you leave the glasses off the LED's become "white light" to your eyes. But if you leave the glasses on, and every now and then peak around the edges of the glasses with your peripheral vision, you'll notice a PSYCHO Pink, just like when your eyes first see them. 

Quite comical even


----------



## MR1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymt1XCCu-RM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

PJ--I have a couple of questions.  I may want to get a 2 x 4 tent rather than always using the 32" x 32" as it is not very tall.  And I am hoping to put my place up for sale late this summer or early fall and will have to find another place to grow.  I would think that the single 700W would not be a good choice if I go with a 2 x 4?  I was talking to Rosebud the other day and she is very happy with her Reflector series lights, so I went to read up on them.  I noticed that the Reflector series 96 x 3 has the same power draw as the Mars II 80 x 5--170W-200W.  I was wondering the reason for this?  And what do you think of the Reflector series?  What would be your choice for a 2 x 4 space?


----------



## Grower13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvoK7c17rA0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6-OcUrsyW4


final weights.....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLotN1ldFjU


----------



## P Jammers

The Hemp Goddess said:


> PJ--I have a couple of questions.  I may want to get a 2 x 4 tent rather than always using the 32" x 32" as it is not very tall.  And I am hoping to put my place up for sale late this summer or early fall and will have to find another place to grow.  I would think that the single 700W would not be a good choice if I go with a 2 x 4?  I was talking to Rosebud the other day and she is very happy with her Reflector series lights, so I went to read up on them.  I noticed that the Reflector series 96 x 3 has the same power draw as the Mars II 80 x 5--170W-200W.  I was wondering the reason for this?  And what do you think of the Reflector series?  What would be your choice for a 2 x 4 space?



Same power however the reflector series claims to cover more space, or does it? 

The fact is the one Mars light only really covers a 2x2, [I think they claim 3x3 but I'd argue that] so by using two of those in a tent you'll have twice the power of the reflector series which is also going to equal better yield.

I found the reflector to be under powered however they will grow a plant to the end. I still feel like the quality will still be improved over an HPS system as far as the overall quality so that is a plus.

I will say because I have tested the specs on both lights now that the MarsII does offer about 30 more actual watts over the 96.3, which you wouldn't think would make much of a difference except that the reflector claims to cover about twice the space which is where the issue is.

Also while we are on the topic of LED's and these lights, they are a decent light for the money at about a buck a watt. There are certainly worse lights out there at the same time there are also far better lights, but as said many times Cheap LED's are not good, and good LED's are not cheap.

Just keep in mind that you'll want to make sure your tent has plenty of height. The reflector I can run at about 12" above the plants and have seen no issues. That said I only use it for weeks 2 through 3 and by then we really aren't seeing enough flower to bleach out, but I highly doubt most strains will.

I just go the Mars lights yesterday, so I have no real hands on with this one just yet, but that will be changing soon.

I think it may be best to decide on which tent, then we can see what may or may not work in it. Chances are we move to an entirely new light all together.
:aok:


----------



## P Jammers

Grower13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvoK7c17rA0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6-OcUrsyW4
> 
> 
> final weights.....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLotN1ldFjU



Big difference between an Apollo light and a Mars light. I could have saved him the trouble keeping it real.

I did find it funny someone added their name to it like it was made by someone other than Cidly.

The difference is Cidly drives the crap out of their lights while Mars under drives theirs at less than 50%.

I wish one of these companies would contact me to run some tests. 
:48:


----------



## my my

Well the Fed-Ex man was already here today....
took 3 days from ordered to opening the box,, i bought the 1200 unit for my little 4 x 4 flower room...
nice and heavy Big unit... 
the one thing the Cidley's have this doesn't is a off on switch.
currently in about week 2 or 3 of flower on Sick Meds Seeds Psycho crack (fem).
the 2 girls should be ready about mid june, give or take a week..
then i will flower out 4 clones. (2 of each pheno)  ..
from my Cidly lights, what i noticed was more oiley feel, then under the HPS lighting..
current game plan will be to use the LED lightning for flower in the warmer months, and will use the 1K hps maybe from Nov. - feb.. as i can use the extra heat then...
warmer months i really don;t need all the added heat.....



Quick Overview

LED Output Power:240pcs*5watt

Draw Power:520W~600W

Dimension:460x460x90mm(18.1*18.1*3.5 in)

Voltage:AC85~265V

Coverage:4.6'x4.6' Standard

flower spectrum:red, white and infared.

vege spectrum:blue and white.

Warehouse:USA,AU,UK.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well this gives me pause....I am in flux and cannot make a final tent decision now--have no idea where I might be 6 months from now....maybe still be here, maybe not, may have to move my grow, may not.  I hate spending 300-400 on lights that I can not swap between different tents.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

THG, if you just get multiple 400s then you can use them in any situation. Buy enough for a 4x4 and that way if you don't use all 4 you will have a spare. Having a spare 400 fixture is just like having a spare HPS bulb. Yes, I understand your income but just giving you my thoughts on what I think you can safely consider 100%
But, this way you can use just 2 or 3 of them if you have to and be a bit more versitile with your foot print.


----------



## my my

Hey Doc,
may i ask...??!
If i am reading and understanding right, you are saying to use 4, 400W panels in a 4ft x 4ft  area?


----------



## Grower13

my my said:


> Hey Doc,
> may i ask...??!
> If i am reading and understanding right, you are saying to use 4, 400W panels in a 4ft x 4ft area?


 

Yes. That is true.
:48:


----------



## my my

Coverage:3&#8216;x3' Standard
for each panel..

so,,,  4,  3 x 3"s  should do  a 12 x 12 room if you add them up! 
are they over rating there lights that much?


----------



## Grower13

my my said:


> Coverage:3&#8216;x3' Standard
> for each panel..
> 
> so,,, 4, 3 x 3"s should do a 12 x 12 room if you add them up!
> are they over rating there lights that much?


 


3X3=9sqft

9X4=36sqft

12x12=144sqft so it would take 16 lights.

Also states Coverage:3'x3' Standard @24inch.......... when you lower the light your making the coverage area smaller


----------



## my my

I'm not just a stoner, i'm a OLD stoner...

the light covers 3x3= 9 sqft.

and a 4 x 4 room = 16 sqft. ? 
would 2 lights do it then, since each light is 9 sqft.? 

I'm sorry i am not a construction fellow, so i dont quite understand the whole sq ft thing!? 

I got the 1200 thinking it covers a 4.6 x 4.6. which if you do the sq ft thing.
4.6 x 4.6 = 21.16 sqft.
my room is a few inches under 4 x 4.
so 4 x 4 = 16. 
my math then is 21.16sqft - 16.sqft  = 5.16sqft  (extra)..
what am i missing? 
so i figured plenty of light.. but told it isn't?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:


> THG, if you just get multiple 400s then you can use them in any situation. Buy enough for a 4x4 and that way if you don't use all 4 you will have a spare. Having a spare 400 fixture is just like having a spare HPS bulb. Yes, I understand your income but just giving you my thoughts on what I think you can safely consider 100%
> But, this way you can use just 2 or 3 of them if you have to and be a bit more versitile with your foot print.


 
LOL--Obviously you do not really understand my income.  I average about It is tough to live on this.  My buddy that I grow for is going to come up with 1/2 the money and I am going to come up with the other half.  Even $150-200 is hard to wrangle out of the budget.  I am also getting my house ready to sell and even though I am paying virtually nothing for labor, materials cost a bunch.  

I am thinking, though, that 2 400W _would_ be more versatile than the 700W, which is in the same series.  If I have to pick up one or two more down the road, I will see if I can swing it then.  This is just for one little space.  I do have the regular veg space with the T5 and the flowering space with the 1000W HPS, so it is not like everything is invested in that one little space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

my my said:


> Coverage:3x3' Standard
> for each panel..
> 
> so,,, 4, 3 x 3"s should do a 12 x 12 room if you add them up!
> are they over rating there lights that much?


 
In a post not too far up from this one, PJ says that the Mars II only really covers about 2 x 2, even though the advertising says 3 x 3--which is why doc has 4 of them.

I won't even get into the rest of your post :rofl:.....you stoner you


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Well this gives me pause....I am in flux and cannot make a final tent decision now--have no idea where I might be 6 months from now....maybe still be here, maybe not, may have to move my grow, may not. _I hate spending 300-400 on lights that I can not swap between different tents_.



Hey miss  ... made it seem like you HAD the money to spend just couldn't justify it... at least this is what I assumed from the above post :aok: 

Hope it all works out for ya!


----------



## budz4me

THG: Unlike HVAC, id rather be a little over than a little under.....say you buy all the fixtures and have too much....well....I am sure you will find a way to use them if at worst case a back up.

Now an air conditioner..id much rather be a little under sized, but i do understand the budget issue....it aint easy here either!!


----------



## P Jammers

@my my if you are still doing one big plant in your room, you'll rock it out with the one light.

The issue will be if your running more than one plant as the light at the edges will not be strong enough as the PAR is greatly reduced once you go outside the lights pattern.

Hope that helps, and good to see ya brother!


----------



## my my

hey THG, 
 I didnt want anyone to think i was trying to be a smart @ss with my question.. I am serious...

Thanks PJ,   the 2 Auto's i was running of Slomo's where both flowered under the Cidley's LED panel.. I still have 3 of them, i loaned 2 of them to a fellow grower, and he skipped town and i'll never see those lights again. 

I'm still doing the diy, rdwc, with a twist. I put my pump on a timer, so now it is on 15 minutes, then off for 15 minutes.
Currently i have a air cooled hood called Big Daddy, it is 3 ft x 3 ft. and i am using the 1000 hps right now.. I have only 2 girls in the room, and it is wall to wall now...
I was thinking how much nicer it would be if i just had 1 plant in the middle of that little space. I bet it would still be wall to wall with only 1 girl in there..
I was thinking to maybe veg much shorter time,after this run, and put 4 girls in there under the new light.....
But your right, the auto's turned out really nice for auto's under the Apollo LED panels, i ran 3 (panels) of those in the room...

Thinking out loud here now..
If i put the new panel in the middle of the room, and set up the other 3 small Cidley panels to cover more of the room..!???  
Or just try 1 big girl in the middle of the room like you mentioned...
Thanks for your input, Grower 13, THG, and PJ..


----------



## Grower13

my my said:


> hey THG,
> I didnt want anyone to think i was trying to be a smart @ss with my question.. I am serious...
> 
> Thanks PJ, the 2 Auto's i was running of Slomo's where both flowered under the Cidley's LED panel.. I still have 3 of them, i loaned 2 of them to a fellow grower, and he skipped town and i'll never see those lights again.
> 
> I'm still doing the diy, rdwc, with a twist. I put my pump on a timer, so now it is on 15 minutes, then off for 15 minutes.
> Currently i have a air cooled hood called Big Daddy, it is 3 ft x 3 ft. and i am using the 1000 hps right now.. I have only 2 girls in the room, and it is wall to wall now...
> I was thinking how much nicer it would be if i just had 1 plant in the middle of that little space. I bet it would still be wall to wall with only 1 girl in there..
> I was thinking to maybe veg much shorter time,after this run, and put 4 girls in there under the new light.....
> But your right, the auto's turned out really nice for auto's under the Apollo LED panels, i ran 3 (panels) of those in the room...
> 
> Thinking out loud here now..
> If i put the new panel in the middle of the room, and set up the other 3 small Cidley panels to cover more of the room..!???
> Or just try 1 big girl in the middle of the room like you mentioned...
> Thanks for your input, Grower 13, THG, and PJ..


 

I'm going to order a 1200 for my 4x4 room with a 3x3 table in it........ should give me good coverage out to the edge of the room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Hey miss  ... made it seem like you HAD the money to spend just couldn't justify it... at least this is what I assumed from the above post :aok:
> 
> Hope it all works out for ya!


 
While I can come up with the money if it is justified, it is not easy anymore.  No more are the good old days when I could drop a thou and not blink an eye.  I am thinking that the 2 400W are what I will go with.  Not much more money than the 700W, but it will be more versatile and give me the option of just adding more light if I change tents.  And I do need a taller one.  However, I think I will flower the Durga Mata CBD in there--I have had 3 vegging for some time and none of them have grown over 14" tall.  The 5 gal DWC tote is only 8" tall.  It seems that the T5 with the 4 red tubes causes less stretch going from veg to flowering.

Never thought I'd pay almost $50 per sq ft to light a space.  Taking a short road trip next week...I will probably order when I get back as I do want to be here when they get here.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

food for thought/debate 

the "Wall shots" are the SunSeries (@ 15" off sensor) 
and the "plant shot" is the Apollo COB (@ 12" off sensor about center in my grow cabinet)


:48: 

View attachment PICT1372.jpg


View attachment PICT1370.jpg


View attachment PICT1373.jpg


View attachment PICT1351.jpg


View attachment PICT1369.jpg


----------



## frankgrimes

great info joe 420 camel. ya it looks as though the sun series is a bit too focused and this ties back into the whole is one bigger chip better than a bunch of smaller. it is way more effiecient to have many smaller wattage diodes mainly because bigger diodes cost more and give off more heat. although i think that one day they will make affordable efficient larger diodes 3 watt diodes are all i see myself using for quite some time to come. plants look beauty by the way too!


----------



## frankgrimes

doh! looking back at your post i got your lights mixed up i thought the first pic was of the hydro grow sol model pictured below not the sunrise. either way its always great to see someone posting great hard data like this thank you sir! also how much did ya pay for your light meter?


----------



## Joe420Camel

$53.00 on amazon 
but there are $20 ones out there
:48:


----------



## frankgrimes

thats not to bad at all, cheers. btw how do you feel about that hydro grow sol light?


----------



## Bruce111

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> Their new Sun Series is the one with a suspicious "white spot" in the center.
> (300w draw)
> 
> :48:
> 
> View attachment 225532
> 
> 
> View attachment 225533


I never see this kind of light before. Seems like the Mars pro II series.


----------

